# Homemade Mice cookies.



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

*Ingredients*
-1/4 of a cup of rolled oats.
-A teaspoon of cinnamon.
-Half a cup of plain flour. 
-Half a cup of soy milk. 
-Half a spray of millet. 
*These are just the ingredients I used, you can add anything you'd like to the mix: apple, banana, peanut butter, walnuts, apple sauce ect. *

*Method*
1. Add all the ingredients into a large mixing bowl, mix until all ingredients are combined. 
2. Lay down a sheet of baking paper on an oven tray, spoon the mixture into small blobs along the tray. 
3. Bake at 180° for 5-10 minutes. 
4. Let it cool, and ta-da! The cookies are ready to serve to some peckish mouseys. 
The finished product: 

-Please remember to feed treats in moderation-


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Those look really good! I want some!


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

I will be making some of those!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

That sounds really good. lol I'd like to try some for myself.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not sure about the cinnamon and peanut butter, but otherwise they sound good.
I think I read somewhere that cinnamon is not good for mice and rats. And from my knowledge (peanut butter is not a big thing in DK, so not sure), peanut butter contains a lot of salt.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a cute idea! I think I will try it with apples or applesauce.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

You could add some chopped peanuts(unsalted). Mice love peanuts.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

This is awesome! If the plain flour is changed to oat flour and omitting the cinnamon, would it still be considered as a "treat"? It looks to me that it would be what they eat other than this has been baked.. If this is treat, it's nice healthy treat nevertheless  Nice idea!


----------

